# Begun to think about my future as a guitar player



## Gilles (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello, 

I'm 29 and I have been playing guitar for 2 years and a half. 

Because of other hobbies (which I've had before guitar), work and other reasons, progress has been slow. 
Nonetheless I still like playing guitar and in the short-term I'm not feeling an urge to quit playing.

I am not in any position skill wise to play in a band and none of my friends or acquaintances or interested in starting to play music. I like playing guitar and I don't feel demotivated but I'm starting to wonder why I'm doing it. 

With the way I am currently progressing, I'll probably continue to be a bedroom type player for a pretty long while, maybe all my life. That means playing over backing tracks for me. 

I currently don't play solos, so people aren't really interested in seeing me play without a band, vocals, solos, etc. So I'm pretty much playing for myself.

I have recently begun to wonder if I should continue to play if that means being a solitary bedroom player. I am practicing to get better, but recently and I have been thinking about why I want to get better? To play in band? To play in front of other people at parties, etc.? Simply to get better? To master a skill? 

Even if I could find like minded players around my age and my skill level who want to get that "first band, still learning" experience, I'm still not decided if I would be willing to sacrifice my other hobbies to get the time to do it.

I guess my questions is; is it worth it trying to master guitar if I will probably never to play with a band or in front of an audience? Is this "the goal" of learning an instrument or can playing by yourself really be satisfying enough in the long run?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Have you ever just got together with someone else, or a few others, who play(s) guitar and just did some informal, relaxed jamming?
No thoughts of bands, gigging, etc in the future.

If the players are more advanced, hopefully they will be understanding and teach you some stuff. If they are not as advanced as you are, you can reverse the role and also try and learn new things between/among yourselves.

*The main thing that will likely have a lot of fun and hopefully learn something new.*

I have the opportunity to jam on a regular basis with several players in varios locations (virtually all of them are more skilled than I am).

cheers

Dave


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Gilles said:


> I am not in any position skill wise to play in a band and none of my friends or acquaintances or interested in starting to play music. I like playing guitar and I don't feel demotivated but I'm starting to wonder why I'm doing it.
> 
> With the way I am currently progressing, I'll probably continue to be a bedroom type player for a pretty long while, maybe all my life. That means playing over backing tracks for me.
> 
> I currently don't play solos, so people aren't really interested in seeing me play without a band, vocals, solos, etc. So I'm pretty much playing for myself.


if there is something wrong with this...than i'm in the same boat...when i grew up...i lived out in the country...no friends near me, or even people close to my own age...when i picked up the guitar i learned songs from books and tabs from the internet...then i progressed to learning by ear from the radio/cd/tape/record...so for years...all i did was play along with the stereo...i learned timing...i learned how to play, how to play songs...and i had FUN doing it...

for me it became an escape...it gave me something to do, to practice, to want to be good at...i still don't solo very well...i'm no VAI, Satriani, EVH or Wylde...but i still try...having fun begets practice...and by hitting the wrong notes...i now know which ones are wrong...(mostly after i play them even now)

i wouldn't get discouraged...enjoy it...you never know when the next campfire is...and you may be the only one who KNOWS how to play!


----------



## Gilles (Jan 9, 2008)

greco said:


> Have you ever just got together with someone else, or a few others, who play(s) guitar and just did some informal, relaxed jamming?
> No thoughts of bands, gigging, etc in the future.
> 
> If the players are more advanced, hopefully they will be understanding and teach you some stuff. If they are not as advanced as you are, you can reverse the role and also try and learn new things between/among yourselves.
> ...


I did in the past in some capacity. I guess you say I should find people to jam with. I know someone who used to plays the french horn, we did try to get together to jam, but nothing really came out of it. 

What do people typically do when "jamming". Is it like improvisation or rehearsing songs or just people playing and talking?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Whether it is worth it or not can only be answered by you. How much time you put in to it will depend on how much your passion to play grows. The best way to see if you have a true passion to learn on grow on the instrument is to get some kind of educational direction. Like taking lessons from an instructor or if you're like me and can prosper well at self education, then there are many internet resources such as youtube and forums like this. Its good to find out if you would like to learn music formally, such as theory or if you just want to learn to play more advanced songs. 
There is nothing wrong with just grabbing the guitar every now and then when the mood hits you. Its a great release to just let out some emotion. 
I have played professionally full time and now just play pro part time. But I love to just grab my Martin almost daily to let out some tension and express how I feel.
It can be alot of fun to get out and jam with other people that share the same interest in music as you. I wouldn't worry about them being the same age. Some of us old guys don't mind showing what we've learned in jams. And even though we are old doesn't necessarily mean we won't share similar tastes. Myself I'm 50 and love all music from Merle Haggard to AC/DC, Greenday etc.
You may find that as your passion grows it will push some of your other hobbies aside. Whatever the case its always nice to have a guitar sitting there waiting for when the mood hits you. Even if you only pick it up occasionally. Its one of those things that once you learn a little I can't imaging anyone ever putting it down forever.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey, I've been playing 13 years and I still solo like crap. Rhythm is my strength. 

Jamming is a tough thing for me - not sure about anyone else. I don't know a huge number of cover songs, nor do I have a background in theory, so it can be intimidating. All I can say, is that it takes getting out there and playing with a few people to get over it and build a comfort level. Playing with people at the same skill level is good, but if you play with someone who is more advanced than you are, it can really inspire you and you can learn quite a bit. That is, if you're not playing with someone who's ego is so big that they play OVER you instead of WITH you.

And I just thought I'd add that guitar isn't something you "master", it's a journey. There is ALWAYS something new to learn or do. I don't think there's a player out there who can say "ok, I'm done. What now?"

Personally, I'd play guitar even if no one played with me. I feel like it's a way to express myself. It releives stress after a long day too.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

This question is best answered when you are 64 and best given to the grandkids when they ask you "_grandpa, is it worth it to learn ..._"


----------



## discomalaria (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Gilles,

I'm pretty much the definition of "plays for myself" - I've been a closet bassist for about 16 years now, and (most) people hate what I do play whenever I pull out the ol' bass at parties or get- togethers. But I don't let any of that discourage me. I play for those sublime moments where it's me, my dogs and a few beers lounging on the deck during a hot summer afternoon just noodling away on my acoustic bass in the shade of an old tree. That feeling of peace and accomplishment is no different than it would be for any other solitary pursuit: from jogging to crossword puzzles. Playing is a relaxing hobby. A passtime for when I want or need to pass the time. It doesn't always need a purpose; sometimes it just is.

Also, when I feel a need to jam with others but nobody is receptive to the idea there's always the radio. I've learned a lot by playing along with whatever was on dial. Even though I'm sure I'm not playing any of it correctly, it's still loads of fun (and frustration!)

My vote would be to not abandon it.

Cheers.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I believe you should simply focus more on what's the next step as opposed to worrying about whether you'll be good enough to play in a band at some distant future date. If you just know the basics try and take it one step at a time. Who knows where you'll end up or what may inspire you? If you stick to it long enough you may find you hit certain plateaus that you didn't think you could attain and it will change your perspective. Likewise you can get stuck on some plateaus for long while and think "this is it, this is as good as I'll ever get". If so, keep at it as long as you enjoy it you don't owe anybody any level of mastery except what you allow for yourself.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You can start a band the first day you pick up an instrument - there is NO set skill level to be in a band! Solo act, 2-piece, 9-piece Ska band, whatever you fancy. I dislike hearing people say "I'm not good enough to play in a band!" - You're always good enough to play in a band.

Only you can decide why you're still playing guitar. I'm still playing guitar to teach, be creative, relax, express emotions, to woo women (not often, but it's happened - helps when they're already interested LOL), to hang out with friends, to meet new people, to try and make a little bit of money, and sometimes just to kill time.

You're in MTL, what makes you think you will never play in a band?!


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Play for you're self and don't worry about what others are going to think.I haven't jammed with another person for a long ass time,i still play for myself and i enjoy it,it makes me happy.I'm pretty much in the same boat as you,other than wanting to give up,i worry about my index picking finger succumbing to arthritis since it's been cut open by an axe,i can't seem to find anyone to jam with.It doesn't stop me from trying to learn new things.
Bottom line is:if it's not something you enjoy doing try something else
Life is too short,if you want to hang in there and play for the sake of playing it is a very rewarding journey worth taking.Try making up you're own songs other than playing other peoples music,that is the main reason i am still playing today,if i had continued to play other peoples music it would have been a very good sign for me to give up.If you like a song you hear on the radio,learn it,and learn from it.Do you're own thing and have fun doing it.It's not always about being cool,it's just a side effect.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Gilles said:


> I guess my questions is; is it worth it trying to master guitar if I will probably never to play with a band or in front of an audience? Is this "the goal" of learning an instrument or can playing by yourself really be satisfying enough in the long run?


Don't worry about mastering it--just have fun.

I started playing in Junior High, and still play--since then I started trying to put bands together--most never made it beyond one jam session/practice whatever--some never made it that far--some lasted longer, but none ever did anything notable.

But I still play---and mostly it's when I'm at home by myself--or after everyone else is sleeping I play an electric unplugged.
Every now & then I play at Church.

But you know what?
I enjoy playing now more than I ever have--I am having so much more fun--maybe becuase there are no expectations or pressure--it's all for fun.

So is it worth it?

If you're having fun--a resounding YES!


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

id pretty much agree with the general sentiment here.ive been playing for almost 16 years,professionally in some capacity off and on for about 11. 

and at the end of the day,whether your a guy in his bedroom strumming along to a simple song,a highly successful professional,or a less the highly successful professional like me,lol,you have to be getting some form of enjoyment out of it.

personally i see guitar as my vocation,really. i cant imagine doing anything else. but thats me. i think you might be trying to anylyse a bit too much,because at the end of the day,what difference does it make? whether you jam with other people from time to time,start a garage band,or even wind up playing gigs. well,if your not getting some kind of contentement from it,whats the point. even if you could make a million dollars from playing,but you hated it every day,would you do it? of course not,or id hope not,youd be miserable.

by the same token,if you never make a dime,but you enjoy it,well great,of course its served a purpose,whether your great at it or not doesnt matter. 

its a hard question to answer for someone else,as its inside yourself,at the risk of sounding esoteric. to echo what another poster said,only you know the answer. id never give up playing guitar,its meant the world to me and saved my life. i actually played left handed for a month after nerve damage left my (left hand) fingers unable to fret. but again,thats just me.

is it bringing you something useful and positive in your life? if so,then keep doing it. if not well.....dont,though i cant imagine telling anyone to give up the guitar,lol.

i also agree with some others that you should find others to jam with if possible. dont worry about reading, or what they might think. i mean its your life here. 

either way,good luck,im sure youll find your answer one way or another

Bobby


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I play for myself 99% of the time. I have two young kids so I don't have any time for a band and there were a couple of years where I barely had time to play at all. I got into fingerstyle because you can play an entire tune and it sounds good without the rest of the band or having to sing - though I enjoy singing too, but I sing too loud for sleeping kids. You can certainly enjoy the guitar without ever playing in a band and even the process of learning brings joy. If it takes you 15 more years to get proficient (and it won't take anywhere near that long), chances are you'll still get to enjoy thirty, or so, years of being a pretty darn good player.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I started when I was 35 - played alone in my bedroom.....I had previously never touched a musical instrument except maybe for a recorder in grade 7.....after about 2 years I just happened to run into an old mate from highschool who just happened to be a virtuoso at guitar......I knew a few others from other areas who I knew were into music and just invited them all over one day.....we had a GREAT time......for most of the songs I was lost - had no frikkin idea.....but I kept inviting them over.....I got better and better and better - just sponging off the other players......I learned quite a few things off the other guitar player about lead playing....and practiced a LOT - studied on teh internet to understand the ins and outs and why's of right notes vs wrong notes for different situations.....so now here I am 5 years later - playing lead in a band thats playing in a copious amount of shows.... just played to 2500 rain soaked people on Friday night...

why did I take it up in the first place? - just because - a guy's gotta have a distraction....and I love music.

why do I keep at it? - cause its good for the soul!

keep it up....it doesn't matter why - or what your end goal is....enjoy the journey

and it doesn't matter if you can or can't play solos.....somebody's gotta play the chords!.....one interesting development in my playing....I very rarely anymore study the chord progression of a song.....since I've trained my ear to pick out the key....I just play the lead by feel........I'm still no virtuoso or speed picking wanker - far from it........but you know what - I find lead sooo much easier than rhythm playing now.....rhythm takes a lot more work!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Gilles said:


> What do people typically do when "jamming". Is it like improvisation or rehearsing songs or just people playing and talking?


Jamming can be a lot of things. Some friends and I have a revolving "Guitar Night" about once a month. Most times there are three or four of us, occasionally we might get a dozen. We always make sure that we include a couple of two chord songs, almost two chord songs, and lots of very predictable three or four chord songs. Our group has no shortage of singers (or wannabes) so its pretty easy to just strum along to a simple progression without worrying about carrying the melody or soloing. When it suits the song, the leader (usually the person who suggested the song) will leave a break for solos and we go around the circle and everyone who wants to try a solo gives it a go.

Best thing to do is find some friends who play and invite them over and see what happens. (It sometimes helps to have a good supply of beer and wine available to loosen things up a bit - just be prepared to serve breakfast.)


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Music is a gift. 

If you're happy strumming 3 chords in your bedroom (or around a campfire), that's just fine.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

If YOU enjoy it, everything else is gravy.
Don't worry about going slow..... it's a journey, not a destination.


I can't think of anymore cliches right now, but bottom line is, keep having fun.
Join some like-minded friends if the opportunity comes up, don't worry if it doesn't.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Gilles said:


> Because of other hobbies (which I've had before guitar), work and other reasons, progress has been slow.
> 
> ...
> 
> I guess my questions is; is it worth it trying to master guitar if I will probably never to play with a band or in front of an audience? Is this "the goal" of learning an instrument or can playing by yourself really be satisfying enough in the long run?


Just out of curiosity, do you ask yourself this question about your other hobbies as well?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

what is jamming? it's 2 or more musicians sitting around drinking beer and having a conversation that goes like this:

well, whatta ya wanna play? 

i dunno, whatta you wanna play? 

i don't really care, what do you know? 

umm, i dunno, lotsa stuff i guess, what do you know how to play? 

oh, you know, the same ol stuff

and then after repeating these lines a bunch of times everyone plays war pigs, and no one counts the beats the same way so the timing is all off. 
or one guy plays a blues shuffle while the other guy solos to it


----------



## Gilles (Jan 9, 2008)

Brennan said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you ask yourself this question about your other hobbies as well?


No. 

Reading all the posts as given me food for thought, which is what I wanted. I'm going to continue playing for myself. If I get the chance to jam with other people along the way, that would be a big plus.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Right on, thats the way to do it!!
As you keep playing you will progress and an oportunity will open up where you can play with others.

My first jam I treated it like a job, learned all the song, mastered it on bass and guitar, put the music on my I-pod ready to play, practiced for an hour straight before came early set my gear up and tested everything.
Once the rest of the guys got in it was a joke, it ended up being an easy laid back time and only I knew the music.

Now its just a social with some music tossed in.
I am just getting ready to go jam with some kids, they can play but whatever its just fun!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> what is jamming? it's 2 or more musicians sitting around drinking beer and having a conversation that goes like this:
> 
> well, whatta ya wanna play?
> 
> ...


I have been there and done that way too many times--although usually without the beer.
It goes straight to my fingers...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Gilles said:


> No.
> 
> Reading all the posts as given me food for thought, which is what I wanted. I'm going to continue playing for myself. If I get the chance to jam with other people along the way, that would be a big plus.


I've said it before: *you are in montreal!* there is no shortage of musicians at any age or level for whatever instrument. Hell, I'll ask some buddies if they'd jam with you, and I'm sure they would. You have to get out there and ask people if they want to try a couple songs or just bang out chords and see where it goes - no one knows about the closet guitarist because closet guitarists don't tell anyone they play.

Don't be afraid to just get out there and play some chords, it's really quite fun .

PS: any K-W/London/Toronto guys who are looking for someone new to jam with, hit me up (staring you down throug the monitor, Bevo )


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

It is a skill that will never leave you. Anywhere you go, you can pick up a guitar and start playing and people will watch.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i was around thirty when i went through a complete self-examination of my motives for being so utterly obsessed with music, and decided/realized that, somehow, the choice had been made for me.




Gilles said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm 29 and I have been playing guitar for 2 years and a half.
> 
> ...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...i was around thirty when i went through a complete self-examination of my motives for being so utterly obsessed with music, and decided/realized that, somehow, the choice had been made for me.


interesting, would you elaborate, if it's not too personal?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> interesting, would you elaborate, if it's not too personal?



...sure, put me on the spot!

its not personal, but it is difficult to articulate.

first and foremost, i could never (and still can't) imagine doing anything else.

and i've always had the sense that, without this passion/obsession, i'd end up sitting on my couch watching reruns of "car 54 where are you?" and drinking myself to death.

i also think it has a lot to do with the fact that i'm a songwriter as well as a hack guitarist and horrible but oh-so-determined singer.

at sixty-two, i still haven't earned a place as a full time musician. if i end up being a total failure, my hope is that i'll be having too much fun to notice.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

David: I suspect you are grossly underselling yourself.

Swervin


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Swervin55 said:


> David: I suspect you are grossly underselling yourself.
> Swervin



...we musicians tend to do that.

i will lay claim to being an excellent rhythm guitarist, a prolific songwriter and a much improved singer.

and i make a killer martini!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i dunno man, i think car 54 was a cool show. it could be worse. you could be watching "flo" instead

thanks for elaborating


----------

